# REMUS Sport Exhaust for Audi A3 Type 8V 1.8/2.0



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

Hey Everyone,

Hope all is well. We recently received another shipment for the A3 and just wanted to post some info on the system in the event that anyone is interested. For the 1.8 TFSI we offer as an axle back only and for the 2.0 TFSI we offer an axle back, racing and sport cat back and racing and sport turbo back. The cat back and turbo back comes with either a racing tube or a resonated front silencer for the mid section. Please take a look at the below pictures for the set up and tip options. You can contact me directly and also any of our online retailers for further info and pricing. Looking forward to hearing from you. 

045013 1500









046513 0000









046513 0300









041401 HES









0046 05









0046 83C









0046 55S









0046 83CB









0046 83CS


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

*REMUS A3 Exhaust*

We also offer 84MM Carbon Fiber tips with titanium internals.


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

*REMUS A3 Exhaust*

If anyone is interested in reviewing this system with some pictures and your thoughts for the thread I can offer a really nice forum member discount in exchange. Please PM me for further details. Looking forward to hearing from you.

Mike


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

*REMUS A3 Exhaust*

Hey Everyone,

The offer still stands if anyone is interested in the A3 REMUS exhaust system. Please feel free to contact me for special pricing in exchange for a review on the thread. Talk to you soon.

Mike


----------



## REMUS USA (Sep 30, 2013)

Hey Everyone,

Still looking for someone to do a review of the A3 system if anyone is interested. Please PM me for details.

Mike


----------



## Somejace (Jul 7, 2016)

Message me in interested


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luisrsg (Jul 4, 2016)

I'd be interested to review this as well. I just got my resonator removed, so I guess the best for me would be the axle back one. I have the 2.0t S-line, let me know the pricing for the exhaust and the lower valance. 

Thanks


----------



## ERO (Jun 18, 2005)

PM'ed


----------



## snyper2121 (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm interested in reviewing this exhaust. Sadly I'm new and can't PM you.


----------



## crawler07 (Jun 16, 2009)

Why is your exhaust for the A3 quad exit?...:banghead:


----------

